# Really Good Choir Music Solo Pieces!



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

I love the songs Ave Maria, Pie Jesu, Panis Angelicus is my favorite, The Prayer, Sancta Maria, How Can I Keep From Singing, Hear My Love, Go With A Song In Youre Heart, Handel's Messiah, Remember Me, Gloria En Excelsis(can't spell lol).


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Pie Jesu*


One of my fav..The duet version is lovely. But the range is quite high.. If I remembered correctly the highest note is an Aflat.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I love Pie Jesu, Panis Angelicus, and The Prayer (probably my most favorite of them all)!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 25 2004, 12:31 PM
> *I love Pie Jesu, Panis Angelicus, and The Prayer (probably my most favorite of them all)!
> [snapback]414[/snapback]​*


Oh man! I wish my high school's choir did those! The choir director was very, hmm, how should I put this, gay. I have absolutely no problem with homosexuals, but this guy was stepping out of line. He would make the singers sing songs about topics which had various sexual references, and about very religious things. If they didn't sing them, he would fail them. It happened to a few of my friends.


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Aww that sucks!!! A teacher should NEVER do that!!! :angry:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *The choir director was very, hmm, how should I put this, gay. I have absolutely no problem with homosexuals, but this guy was stepping out of line.*


Oh my! Yikes! :angry: 
But one strange thing though... Do u realise that they are alot of gay musicians out there? Esp. male vocalists and ballet dancers?
Maybe the environment is intoxicating? 
But I've nothing against them. In fact, I think they make great musicians.


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 27 2004, 03:49 AM
> *Oh my! Yikes! :angry:
> But one strange thing though... Do u realise that they are alot of gay musicians out there? Esp. male vocalists and ballet dancers?
> Maybe the environment is intoxicating?
> ...


I heard a lot of guy singers(tenors) are gay....heh. My friends often make fun of me saying that one day I will tour as Christine Daae in the musical production "The Phantom of the Opera," and I will fall in love with the Phantom(tenor role) and he will be gay...LOL!!! :lol:


----------

